# Church of Scotland backs homosexual unions



## Berean (May 26, 2017)

"The Church of Scotland has taken steps to allow its ministers to perform same-sex weddings, after debating a report in its General Assembly."

http://www.christian.org.uk/news/ch...+christianinstitute+(The+Christian+Institute)


----------



## arapahoepark (May 26, 2017)

Sad is the day when I thought it was old news.


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2017)

The next step will be a mandate.


----------



## Dachaser (May 27, 2017)

Berean said:


> "The Church of Scotland has taken steps to allow its ministers to perform same-sex weddings, after debating a report in its General Assembly."
> 
> http://www.christian.org.uk/news/church-scotland-backs-homosexual-unions/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+christianinstitute+(The+Christian+Institute)


That would be the day when the Lord presence left their assembly to a large extent...


----------



## Peairtach (May 27, 2017)

The Lord left them to a large extent when they changed the terms of subscription to the Confession in the 1920s to allow office bearers to subscribe to liberal humanistic theology as a "valid" alternative to Reformed and evangelical theology. That's when the rot started that led to this, a long time ago.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

